
Opportunity for Photo and Other File Sharing - mathogre
Dropbox has decided to eliminate their Public Folder capability.  The response from their users has been, well, filled with unhappiness.  Given there are currently 17 pages of forum responses to their move to &quot;improve the Dropbox sharing experience&quot;, an entrepreneur wanting to create the &quot;next Dropbox&quot; has an opportunity that has been created by the original Dropbox.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropboxforum.com&#x2F;t5&#x2F;Sharing-and-collaboration&#x2F;Ending-support-of-public-folder&#x2F;td-p&#x2F;197906
======
srebalaji
I think there are other cloud services like google drive, box, OneDrive. And
when is dropbox planning to drop the public folder capability. My public links
are still working.

